# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Liikennevalottomat linjat HSL-alueella

## Resiina

Keravan linjalla 976 Keravan asema-Kurkela-Virrenkulma ei ole yhtään liikennevalot reitin varrella. Onko muitakin linjoja joidenka reitin varrelta ei löydy liikennevaloja, myös jalankukuvalot lasketaan mukaan.

----------


## EVhki

Tuntemistani linjoista tulee mieleen ainakin 816 ja 817. Olisikohan 90, 96 ja 819 myös. Kyllä näitä varmaan monia muitakin on. Toki jonnekin on voinut ilmestyä liikennevalot sitten viime näkemän.

----------


## Minä vain

92 ennen nykyistä Raide-Jokerista johtuvaa poikkeusreittiä, 841B, 984, 987B, 992 - 996, Siuntion sisäiset linjat

----------


## zige94

> 841B, 984, 987B, 992 - 996


986B & 987BB. Sitten HSL-alueen pakettiin kuuluvat linjat, jotka ei aja HSL-alueella kuitenkaan: 989B, 989BB, 989BV.

----------


## Makke93

Mikäli Vantaan karttapalvelun liikennevaloristeysten sijainnit on ajan tasalla, 434 on liikennevaloton linja. Kivistössä kaikki muut linjat kulkee Syväkiven- ja Keimolantien risteyksen kautta, jossa on liikennevalot.

----------

